# Oh! My! What happened to my quiet little baby??



## Solomons_Mom (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW! So we have had 8wk old Solomon for 3 days now, and up until about 45min ago he was a tiny, sweet, quiet baby.........................................

I guess he decided he likes us, because he showed his true colors tonight! Lol! Well, I will let him tell you himself..........................

*"Elmo loves you! Whatever! *bark* Take that Elmo! Ha!*









*"*growl**bark* I'm gonna tear that obnoxious voice right outa your throat!"*









*"Come on Elmo, you and I are gonna take a little "walk", *growl* I have a water bowl with your name on it!"*









Crud! Lol! I have a bunch more, but Photobucket decided they were gonna do site work in the middle of my uploads!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

The true sign that a new dog is happy...playing and barking and talking up a storm. He is a cutie that's for sure.


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like he is starting to feel comfortable at your house! lol


----------



## MelanieElizabeth (Jul 13, 2009)

Our Toby made my husband pick up all 65 lbs of him and put him in the tub the night we got him, now 8 days later he tries getting in the tub with the kids! Looks like puppy has gotten use to you guys and excepted this is home! I have to chase Toby down and get the elmo slippers away from him!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

elmo needs to be put in his place. Solomon, keep up the good work!
He's too cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Solomons_Mom (Jul 12, 2009)

Hehe! Thanks ! Here are the rest f the pics from last night!

*"Hey look! They rolled these clean socks in a ball just for me!"*









*"Man! I need a drink!"*









*Hey! Whatcha doing with that thing??"*









**yawn* Whew, this puppy stuff is hard work!"*


----------



## Solomons_Mom (Jul 12, 2009)

*"I'm thinkin it's time for a tummy rub! Have at it mom!"*









*"Oh yea! This is the life!"*


----------



## MelanieElizabeth (Jul 13, 2009)

I do wish sometimes I would have known Toby as a pup!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pictures! Keep them coming.

It really does look like he's settled in. NOW you have begun the puppy raising process


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

What a cutie! What breed is Solomon? Ahh the puppy stage so glad Johnnie is out of it, they're like a battery being recharged after a long naps lol


----------



## Solomons_Mom (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh yes! The battery thing is exactly what it is like! Lol! This afternoon we made our first puppy mistake. I thought hubby had put Solomon in the crate and he thought I had...........we left the house, came back and there was trash and poop everywhere! Lol!

Soloon is a "Borodor". Lab/border collie mix.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

lol ... Tsk! Tsk! Gotta put that puppy in crate you know what you will be coming to if she's not in there lmao 

Here's Johnnie at age 12 wks she's a beagle & lab mix


----------



## Solomons_Mom (Jul 12, 2009)

MoonStr80 said:


> lol ... Tsk! Tsk! Gotta put that puppy in crate you know what you will be coming to if she's not in there lmao
> 
> Here's Johnnie at age 12 wks she's a beagle & lab mix


Oh wow! They could be twins! How old is Johnnie now? Do you have any pics? I am so interested to know what SOlomon will look like and how big he will be full grown!


----------

